# Radmanovic: “The European guys are jealous of the NBA guys because...



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Though Radmanovic said he was reticent to speak of the situation, he was surprisingly candid about the problems experienced by his national team.
> 
> “The European guys are jealous of the NBA guys because they are making more money, they are playing in the best league in the world,” Radmanovic said. “Now, everybody (else on the team) is saying, ‘There is basketball in Europe also, we play basketball here, too.’
> 
> ...


More in article...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

What an *******.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He might have ruffled a ton of feathers with this, but I see exactly where he's coming from. He has a great point.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Talking to the media like that is the result of Americanism.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Guys a *******.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> He might have ruffled a ton of feathers with this, but I see exactly where he's coming from. He has a great point.


He doesn't have a great point.
You don't win Eurobasket games by showing your NBA card. If there is other guy that plays with all his heart, then you'll have to, if not...bench.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

AMR said:


> He doesn't have a great point.
> You don't win Eurobasket games by showing your NBA card. If there is other guy that plays with all his heart, then you'll have to, if not...bench.


His point is, why should he go overseas to be on the bench for his national team, when he can be using that time to better his own game? If I'm Radmanovic I'd have the same viewpoint on the situation.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> His point is, why should he go overseas to be on the bench for his national team, when he can be using that time to better his own game? If I'm Radmanovic I'd have the same viewpoint on the situation.


So USA could only land 5 players to next olympics? Guys don't want to sit on the bench...

Radmanovic is an *******.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> His point is, why should he go overseas to be on the bench for his national team, when he can be using that time to better his own game? If I'm Radmanovic I'd have the same viewpoint on the situation.


because you don't (sadly recently this is an issue for a lot of players) turn down invitation to represent your country... unless you think NBA is all that matters in basketball (I can understand such thought from american, but in Europe it never was this way)...
that happens when money becomes the only value, instead leaving your heart on court for your country... but I guess money CAN replace lack of some values...

I won't say exactly what do I think about people that turn down to represent their country- no need to use such vocabulary...
:angel:


----------



## Halipender (Aug 9, 2005)

Matiz said:


> because you don't (sadly recently this is an issue for a lot of players) turn down invitation to represent your country... unless you think NBA is all that matters in basketball (I can understand such thought from american, but in Europe it never was this way)...


Why do you think this way? "in Europe it never was this way"..evidently not true


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Matiz said:


> because you don't (sadly recently this is an issue for a lot of players) turn down invitation to represent your country... unless you think NBA is all that matters in basketball (I can understand such thought from american, but in Europe it never was this way)...
> that happens when money becomes the only value, instead leaving your heart on court for your country... but I guess money CAN replace lack of some values...
> 
> I won't say exactly what do I think about people that turn down to represent their country- no need to use such vocabulary...
> :angel:


People act as if playing for their country is an obligation. If they don't want to play they shouldn't have to. Radmanovic is a guy going into a contract year coming off a serious injury in the playoffs, why waste time when you aren't going to be starting for your country, when you can work to become better?

I don't think it's a lack of values, it's about taking care of yourself. Which I have absolutely no problem with.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> People act as if playing for their country is an obligation. If they don't want to play they shouldn't have to. Radmanovic is a guy going into a contract year coming off a serious injury in the playoffs, why waste time when you aren't going to be starting for your country, when you can work to become better?
> 
> I don't think it's a lack of values, it's about taking care of yourself. Which I have absolutely no problem with.


 Absolutely right. People that criticize should ask themselves if they are doing all that they can for their country.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The S&M national team is a mess, you can't blame Radman for speaking his mind. Sure there is arrogance in his voice, but he's just as unhappy about the S&M team as the team is unhappy with him.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

Lets also remember when he is asked to represent his country its not every four years like it is for us. It is every year. After travelling all over the US for all season i would want a break to. If he was the star player and his team would fall on its face without him is one thing, but, with the situation as is i see nothing wrong with what he said.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I think he raises some interesting points. It's one thing to be asked and another to be coerced to play. Money isn't the only reason one could refuse. 

I don't really think comparing the European countries to the US is fair, only because as a country, the US has practically the whole NBA and all the American colleges to choose and recruit from. 

Most countries don't have such a large population, and hence a smaller pool. 
This naturally puts more pressure on the existing talent, in addition to the question of patriotism.


----------

